# gateway modded



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

dont have alot of moola to spend on a case but here is what i got. the theme colors are red and blue because i love online halo.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

That cable management is pretty wack! Lol, looks like a monster in there.. 

Case is pretty cool, although I would've chosen one with a swingout door to cover up the unmatched drives xD

Nice mod overall though, looks like you put alot of detail and work into it.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

ya putting the sleeveing on didnt really organize them at all. XD


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

nice  i like the monitors and sleeving


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

nice
i modded a side panel on my gateway


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

ive since added a new window. obviously i havent got a fan for it yet but check it out.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

nice job with the window now get some blue and red cold cathodes in there and make it glow


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

any idea where i could get some neons where 1 is blue and the other is red?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

try looking on ebay. I have seen them on there.


----------

